# Mike's Hypnotherapy Process



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Hi All, When I looked at Gut Directed therapy, they used the same hypnotherapy process over a 12 week period. The method I use is Gut Specific using On-going progressive session induction methods (OPSIM). It was developed on the basis that as the individual respondes and improves, then something else has to happen to help the patient move on further. My expereice tells me that if you use the same process, the patient has more chance to become 'anchored' in at some stage. If the same sounds and words are used when initially pain, bloating etc are presented, it is not unknown to have negative thoughts anchored onto the healing methods. An example I have used in the past, is if after a night out, after drinking too much we spend some of the night vomiting, it is easy in that heightend state to anchor onto suggestions that have no relationship to the vomiting. ie Vomiting - (suggestion) - lots of chocolate - more vomiting - the link becomes that some people will be put off chocolate, all becuase they have had a suggestion made at a time of heightened receptivity. The fact that they were sick becuase of drink not chocolate does not matter, the belief is there. And the individual will not eat chocolate for a long time, remembering through association to something else. Therefore the same suggestions made all the time could have the same effect. Anchor's are made to the hypnotherapy session, which may eventually limit the progress of the patient. The methods I use allows the patient to continue to develop. As they learn new ways of thinking, they have more internal resources to use in overwriting the negative beliefs, which leads to more progress, more belief, leading to more progress, less symptoms, less frequency of presentation. We are continuously developing beings, we are never the same person, for each day we are learning, making decisions, experineceing feelings, emotions etc and my methods encourage the development by changing the sessions and suggestions to carry the listener forward. It is more than relaxation. Measuring success in these trials is largely based on symptom reduction and frequency of presentation. Pain is difficult to quantify, bloating and the rest, are all individually measured. The therapist or medical profession cannot guess how the pain feels. We have to rely mainly on the patient for feedback, and their improvement in quality of life. Many in the medical profession try to establish set protocols to measure progress. Of course some measure has to be there. But the problem lies in the fact that many who want to do the measuring, do not understand the processes they are wanting to measure. They often want to contol, and impose a biomedical model of health and disease. I understand the frustration of the medical profession. We all know that to take out an appendix there is a set proven method, to do heart surgery there is a set proven method. However with hypnotherapy, what makes one therapist different from another? I believe that a successful therapist should understand the conditions he treats, he should be able to build rapport, allay fears, he should also be able to detect intuitively what the patient needs, and to deliver something more than just words. Hypnotherapy I believe is a science develivered as an art form. How we successfully measure that, without depending on the patinets feedback I am unsure. I remember when I did my research the practice manager said to me in the early days, " your very brave", "if this does not work your reputation is at risk"!! I hadn't thought of it that way! However I quickly recovered when I remembered that all the patients I would see were none responsive to ordinary methods, medication, dietary exclusion etc. All the patients were the Dr's 'heart-sinks' patients (they couldn't do anything else with them ). Then I remembered if I made 1% differce, then I had done better than the doctors. As it happened we averaged 80% improvement in symptom presentation and frequency of presentation. I believe that this method is the best, my own results show it, patients daily show it, we have to keep looking for ways of moving on - that is how I work, in practice and as an individual. Continous personal development should be second nature to us. Change is a natural part of life, we should see it at an oppertunity not a threat. The subcon often see's change as a threat OPSIM reduces the resistance, embraces the new thoughts and beliefs and significantly reduces negative anchoring. Hope this helps. Best Regards Mike------------------I work with Mike and the audio 100 program.http//www.ibshealth.comhttp//www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Eric, I'm at it again.







Let me see if I get this. Therefore Mike's Tapes put anchors in place that encourage progressive personal development in general as well as specifically targeting IBS???? No? Yes? Thanks. BQ


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Eric, Hubby read this post & says the answer to the ques. is Yes. You agree? Or can you clarify? Thanks, I KNOW its been a busy day for ya and I appreciate all of the time you spend here helping us.







BQ


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

BQ, I thought I posted here but I don't see it now. The tapes are specifically for IBS, although personally they helped me in other ways that I benefited from,that was just another plus.I am going to let Mike answer this for you as I want it to be clear for you. However, when he does I will add my thoughts for you.------------------I work with Mike and the audio 100 program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2001)

Hi BQ,the program is specifically for IBS, however as we progress we need to make sure that the new positive thoughts and feelings are acceptable to the way we function generally.Becuase of this, the first side of the tape /CD describes hypnosis / IBS and gives other information that is useful in the developing processes.Each session is designed to maximise the positives. I also believe that we need to make sure we can accept this gentle change in a way that is very subtle and non threatening. As individuals we learn constantly, we should anchor in as many of the postives in life as we can, and the program is designed to fit in with that mode of human functioning.I hope this helpsBest RegardsMike www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Thanks for responding Mike. This is good to hear, since I'm always looking for said POSITIVE things. I'm further along down the Path, thanks to you all! BQ


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Bump for jimz.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

bump


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Bump for any new people


----------

